# Come passate questo weekend?



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao !
Vista la situazione coronavirus come passerete questo weekend ?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Vista la situazione coronavirus come passerete questo weekend ?


Come tutti gli altri
A parte che i centri commerciali sono chiusi 
Sono appena andata a fare la spesa e pomeriggio solito giro. Stasera aperitivo con un’amica. Domani vedrò


----------



## ivanl (29 Febbraio 2020)

A cena con amici come al solito


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Vista la situazione coronavirus come passerete questo weekend ?


Io niente. Weekend a casa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Pizzata a casa mia con circa altre 14 persone circa 
Alla faccia del coronavirus...
Ci daremo all alcool


----------



## Martes (29 Febbraio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Pizzata a casa mia con circa altre 14 persone circa
> Alla faccia del coronavirus...
> Ci daremo all alcool


Scene boccaccesche insomma!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Normalmente. Pranzo con i figli.
Non posso andare al cinema


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io niente. Weekend a casa.


Ma non per coronavirus.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

Sabato me ne sono andato in giro da solo a fare foto per Milano.
Un 15 km a piedi per le vie più importanti.
Oggi in casa.
Attività sospese, amici scomparsi, piove.
Mi sto rompendo i coglioni.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sabato me ne sono andato in giro da solo a fare foto per Milano.
> Un 15 km a piedi per le vie più importanti.
> Oggi in casa.
> Attività sospese, amici scomparsi, piove.
> Mi sto rompendo i coglioni.


Io ho più attività attualmente che negli ultimi mesi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sabato me ne sono andato in giro da solo a fare foto per Milano.
> Un 15 km a piedi per le vie più importanti.
> Oggi in casa.
> Attività sospese, amici scomparsi, piove.
> Mi sto rompendo i coglioni.


a parte le foto, idem


----------

